# Value of a secondhand Colnago Active



## Eldar Scott (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello guys,

I need an advice on a road Colnago bike. Would anyone please give me a fair estimate of the value of a used Colnago Active? This one is probably 2004 and comes with carbon rear stay B-STAY and original carbon fork and in very good used condition:

Full specs:
Frame: Colnago Columbus Altec2 7005 Aluminium Triple Butted Tubes, Solution Treated-Controlled Ageing
Wheels: Campagnolo Proton Alloy
Hubs: Campagnolo (not sure about the model)
Seat: Colnago San Marco
Groupset: Campagnolo Centaur Century Gray (170 mm) Triple Crankset 3*10 (basically all the parts are Campy Centaur Century Gray, these are levers, brakes, crankset, derailleurs, cassette)
Chain: Shimano Ultegra CN-6600
Head Set Spacer: MASSI Carbon
Angleset: MSC 7075 t6 cnc total made
Fork crown: MSC 7075 t6 cnc total made
Stem: EA70
Handlebars: EA70
Seatpost: Colnago original
Pedals: Shimano contact

It has no major damage except for a few paint chips. No decals damaged.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Check out bicycle blue book. 









Home - Bicycle Values - BicycleBlueBook.com


The world's only trusted resource for finding the value of used bikes. Our experts give you the confidence to buy, sell, or trade so you are back on the road faster!




www.bicyclebluebook.com


----------

